# Old Gal it sooo miserable!



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Me and her both im soo tired of waiting! Shes old and not the prettiest thing but has nice babies and is a great mother. Look at her poor belly!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Bless her heart! When is she due? I think she is a cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my is she large. I hope kidding goes well for you!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well she was bred in october sometime not for sure what day. But any day now im sure. Shes been having lots of goo for two weeks, bagged up pretty good mushy ligs, loose pooch the whole bit. But you know does code of honor


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Oh my is she large. I hope kidding goes well for you!


I hope kidding goes well too thank you! She usually does everything with no help. Crossed fingers this kiddings the same


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How exciting! Cant wait to see those baby pics. And boy that code of honor is a killer lol. I think they just like to see how many times a day we will come out and inspect them lol.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

For sure! And they make you think everyday is "the day"!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good grief, she's as wide as _three_ pregnant goats! Poor girl! I hope it's soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor mama...looks like my Jasmine did..she had triplets!! good luck..happy kidding


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a beautiful gal  Hope she kids soon! She is definitely a big girl!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Up checking Gal shes had lots of mucous today. Hope its soon im already tired and shes only the first doe of 7 to kid! Poor Gal shes as big as a house.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I have yet to go to sleep yet mine doesn't have the goo but sure has been acting odd and has had more milk come in today she getting pretty tight! Tomorrow is goig to be rough at church!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG No babies!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

poor baby, should be soon though - at least I'd hope.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, come on girl, you're driving us up the wall!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Heres a pic i took of her in the middle of the night last night. Shes sayin thanks for wakin me up.









Heres one from today


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I wanted to share with you the story on Gal. I bought, or i say rescued, her from a family that kept her in a tiny pen and really neglected her. They just fed her a couple handfuls of corn. She was heavy pregnant at the time and was skin and bones. Her feet were curled up like elf shoes. She had her babies about a month later and was the greatest mom to her twins. So even tho shes "just a goat" shes special to us and she actually has great babies.

Heres another pic from today. In this one you can kind of see her poor left front foot.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

What a great story! Glad she's go good! Hoping to a fast delivery


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Update: We are getting closer didnt think she would have gone this long she looked ready a month ago









Today









One week ago


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow....shes huge : ) and very close to kidding...Love her story...gets me all goose pimply


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like she is carrying an entire offensive line in there!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is not JUST A GOAT, she is beautiful and what a beautiful story. So glad that you have her and I hope she has a fast and easy delivery for you and her.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww she has a cute udder for a boer and I don't think she is ugly at all. She's a pretty girl, make sure you tell her that for me. Are you missing any goats? Because she looks like she swallowed one of them lol. :slapfloor: Happy kidding though.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol she swallowed somethin! Thanks for the compliments ill tell her. Shes a good Old Gal and we love her.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My five year old daughter said "Whoaa, it looks like she has a 100 babies in there!" Lol 
She sure is coming along, can't wait to see those babies. Sending easy kidding vibes to you and beautiful Old Gal.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

This may be comparing apples to oranges but I had a Nubian doe have quads and she didn't even look that big!! Wow!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww I think she's beautiful ♥ but my goodness that belly is HUGE! Poor girl lol I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

One so far little doeling!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

And I thought mine was huge! She is enormous! Good luck kidding. I say triplets- 1 buckling, two does


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

WoW she is huge. I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Had to pull the second one it was turned side ways. Two doelings yay!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! is she finished?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

minibarn said:


> congrats! is she finished?


I was sure she was but now shes pawing again? I didnt feel any more. Im gonna wait a few before i check again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha you said little Doeling. That does not look so little to me.

Keep us posted. Here is to a few more.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

first one

















Second one


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:lovey:Love them both! so cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SO sweet. Do you have a weight on them? They are big for sure.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> SO sweet. Do you have a weight on them? They are big for sure.


No weight yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that was worth waiting for ...they are beautiful...!!!! Congrats..mom and you did great..(and girls to boot...)


----------

